# CChicago Electric (Harbor Freight) 10" Tile Saw



## MikeyG

Im looking to see if anyone has any feedback on this tile saw? I just got a add from harbor freight and the saw is on sale for $189.99 plus I have 20% off so I can get the saw for $150. Im looking to get this saw to do my brothers bathroom and eventually when I get my house to do some tile in there. So I dont tile everyday or else I would invest in a better saw. Let me know what yous think thanks!


----------



## MikeyG

Here is a link to the saw...
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95385


----------



## angus242

MikeyG said:


> Let me know what yous think


C'mon, man. :no:

I wouldn't recommend that saw to an a$$hole.

Will it _cut _ceramic tile? Sure. But really. I'm sure a playskool hammer can set _some _nails too.

It doesn't make any sense to waste money on tools. Look for a used MK, Felker, Target, Pearl or whatever. That junk C.E. thing isn't gonna last. If you buy a quality saw, it can last 10+ years. Not to mention being able to get replacement parts if need be. Those kinds of saws are made to last. 

Now wouldn't _that _be a smarter investment?


----------



## Cole82

I would rather spend the money on a GOOD score and snap. You can cut 4 times as many tile with a score and snap as any tile saw.

http://www.felkersaws.com/fc-tile-cutters.shtml

Cole


----------



## Cole82

Watch this video.


----------



## astor

My2 cents: if you are planning to do just two bathrooms, I suggest get a nice grinder and tile blades and dry cut all. Lately I see a lot of tile setters with dry cutting tools for small jobs. I have done a slate job last year with same way. (I don't do tile unless I absolutely have to and have to be small scale.)


----------



## Five Arrows

*It all depends*

I'm a tool junkie. I never met a tool that I wasn't sure I needed. I own top quality tools for anything that I have to use on a regular basis. That said I own several harbor freight tools for things that I only use a couple of times a year. If I don't use a tool that often I rent it.

I agree with those who direct you to a good score and snap and the grinder with diamond blade. The other part of the equation is that you have to store the thing when you are done.


----------



## angus242

All posts are good advice.

However, he's obviously worried about price. Good tile cutters are not cheap. Good grinders (with diamond blades) aren't cheap.

My tile cutter was almost $300. My grinder was almost $200. He could most likely find a decent (real) wet saw for around that price range.

I'm all for both but if he wants 1 tool that will cut almost every tile situation, he should consider looking at wet saws.


----------



## MikeyG

I actually have a brand new ryobi grinder that some one gave me and I would like to get a score and snap. I have helped a few ppl do tile and they used a score and snap for some cuts and it saves alot of time! What is a good tile wet saw I can get for less than $300 used. If I did tiling for a living I would def put out the money for a quality wet saw but I will prob only use it a few times a year. I would like to get a decent wet saw though as its always good to have.


----------



## MikeyG

angus242 said:


> All posts are good advice.
> 
> However, he's obviously worried about price. Good tile cutters are not cheap. Good grinders 9with diamond blades) aren't cheap.
> 
> My tile cutter was almost $300. My grinder was almost $200. He could most likely find a decent (real) wet saw for around that price range.
> 
> I'm all for both but if he wants 1 tool that will cut almost every tile situation, he should consider looking at wet saws.


What tile cutter do you have?


----------



## angus242

MikeyG said:


> What is a good tile wet saw I can get for less than $300 used..


If you don't need to cut anything larger than 12x12, search for a Felker TM-75. They can be found _new_ for $300 or less. Only 14" capacity. Discontinued so not many left. Otherwise look on your local craigslist for any of the brands I mentioned earlier.



MikeyG said:


> What tile cutter do you have?


http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/siri-tile-cutter-review-68046/


----------



## seeyou

angus242 said:


> C'mon, man. :no:
> 
> I wouldn't recommend that saw to an a$$hole.
> 
> Will it _cut _ceramic tile? Sure. But really. I'm sure a playskool hammer can set _some _nails too.
> 
> It doesn't make any sense to waste money on tools. Look for a used MK, Felker, Target, Pearl or whatever. That junk C.E. thing isn't gonna last. If you buy a quality saw, it can last 10+ years. Not to mention being able to get replacement parts if need be. Those kinds of saws are made to last.
> 
> Now wouldn't _that _be a smarter investment?


I guess I'm an a$$hole. 

I bought one 10+ years ago to cut some 1 1/2" thick marble I'd salvaged. Didn't think I'd need it again when I finished that job. I was actually surprised at what I got for so little money. It gets infrequent use, but when we pull it out, it gets used hard. Besides the marble patio (600 ft sq), several brick sidewalks, and a couple of kitchens and baths, we've probably done 10-15 tile roofs with it. 

If I were in the tile business, I wouldn't have looked at it twice. But an equivalent capacity saw made by the companies mentioned above would have cost 3x as much. I agree about shopping for used, but that was not an option when I bought mine.


----------



## Warren

Last week I borrowed that same saw froma friend to do tile in my bath and kitchen. This was after I used another friends brand new JUNK ryobi saw for my first bath. He ended up taking that junk back to the Depot. I was very hesitant about that Chicago Tool saw as I have never had any luck with anything ever purchased at Harbor Freight. I have to say I was impressed. Table is very solid and I was cutting 16 inch tile with no breakage. I would probably buy one myself for future use if my friend didn't already have one. For you professional guys maybe not, but for the occasional tile setter I can honestly say it worked very very well.


----------



## angus242

seeyou said:


> I guess I'm an a$$hole.


Good thing I didn't recommend it to you! :laughing:


----------



## pinwheel

I guess my question, if a guys only doing one or 2 small projects, why not just rent a high quality tool for a half day & get professional results & spend less money?

When I tiled our kitchen, I laid all the field tiles & at the end of the day, went to the rental yard & rented a wet saw & had all the cuts made in less than 2 hours. Less than $50 investment & didn't have a junk tool that I'll hardly ever use taking up valuable storage space.


----------



## MikeyG

pinwheel said:


> I guess my question, if a guys only doing one or 2 small projects, why not just rent a high quality tool for a half day & get professional results & spend less money?
> 
> When I tiled our kitchen, I laid all the field tiles & at the end of the day, went to the rental yard & rented a wet saw & had all the cuts made in less than 2 hours. Less than $50 investment & didn't have a junk tool that I'll hardly ever use taking up valuable storage space.


I just figured for $150 why not? It looks very sturdy and heavy duty! I always thought you can never have enough tools! Like I said before if I did it for a living I wouldnt even think about this saw and would be getting a top quality saw! As for renting one im sure I will be using it more than twice especially when I get my own house! As for taking up valuable space how much space does will it really take up?


----------



## Framer53

MikeyG said:


> I just figured for $150 why not? It looks very sturdy and heavy duty! I always thought you can never have enough tools! Like I said before if I did it for a living I wouldnt even think about this saw and would be getting a top quality saw! As for renting one im sure I will be using it more than twice especially when I get my own house! As for taking up valuable space how much space does will it really take up?


Mikey, I know of several tile setters that have that saw, and claim it works very well for them. I would not hesitate to buy. 

I have found guys, that HF quality has come way up in the last few years. I have bought many tools from them that are occasional users, and have not been dissatisfied yet.

I think their tools are becoming more competitive because so many of the better tools are being now made in China, and I think they have tranferred the technology from one co to another. I wouldn't be suprised that one manufactoror is making alot of these tools.


----------



## MikeyG

Framer53 said:


> Mikey, I know of several tile setters that have that saw, and claim it works very well for them. I would not hesitate to buy.
> 
> I have found guys, that HF quality has come way up in the last few years. I have bought many tools from them that are occasional users, and have not been dissatisfied yet.
> 
> I think their tools are becoming more competitive because so many of the better tools are being now made in China, and I think they have tranferred the technology from one co to another. I wouldn't be suprised that one manufactoror is making alot of these tools.


Ok thanks! I think I prob will get this and just get a good quality blade for it. Now can someone tell me a good blade to get?


----------



## angus242

All Chicago Electric are low-quality, low-cost tools marketed for home owners or DIYers. They are not "contractor" grade tools. They don't have a great reputation. Don't listen to me or someone who knows someone that uses it. Do your own search online for Chicago Electric Power Tools. 

I also don't understand a professional purposely buying low-grade tools. I'm not going all Warner/Festool here. I gave a few options, as did others, to spend under $300 for a GOOD way to cut tile. I'm not suggesting you buy a $1500 saw 

I know any tool can break down. However, that is why I suggest a manufacturer like Felker, MK or similar. They make replacement parts for their saw that are readily available at dealers (or online sources).

Would a professional musician buy an electric guitar from Walmart?
Would a professional photographer buy a camera from Radio Shack?

Mikey, I'm not trying to be ignorant here. You asked for opinions in the Tile section. I'm giving you mine. Don't do it just because of price. Have you ever tried a decent saw before? If you have a large tool store around your area, go play with a few different ones first. Without even starting the motors, you'll instantly feel a difference. However, do what you will.

As for blades for CE (kinda like putting Goodyear slicks on a stock 1983 Mustang GT), all of the brands I mentioned for saws make quality blades too. Blades need to be regularly conditioned.


----------



## MikeyG

angus242 said:


> All Chicago Electric are low-quality, low-cost tools marketed for home owners or DIYers. They are not "contractor" grade tools. They don't have a great reputation. Don't listen to me or someone who knows someone that uses it. Do your own search online for Chicago Electric Power Tools.
> 
> I also don't understand a professional purposely buying low-grade tools. I'm not going all Warner/Festool here. I gave a few options, as did others, to spend under $300 for a GOOD way to cut tile. I'm not suggesting you buy a $1500 saw
> 
> I know any tool can break down. However, that is why I suggest a manufacturer like Felker, MK or similar. They make replacement parts for their saw that are readily available at dealers (or online sources).
> 
> Would a professional musician buy an electric guitar from Walmart?
> Would a professional photographer buy a camera from Radio Shack?
> 
> Mikey, I'm not trying to be ignorant here. You asked for opinions in the Tile section. I'm giving you mine. Don't do it just because of price. Have you ever tried a decent saw before? If you have a large tool store around your area, go play with a few different ones first. Without even starting the motors, you'll instantly feel a difference. However, do what you will.
> 
> As for blades for CE (kinda like putting Goodyear slicks on a stock 1983 Mustang GT), all of the brands I mentioned for saws make quality blades too. Blades need to be regularly conditioned.


Yea I understand what your saying and appreciate your help. I will look around on ebay and craigslist for the above brands you listed. I would like it to cut bigger than 14" tile though as you said maybe the Felker TM-75. I would like to be able to cut a little bit bigger say up to 20". Is that the size going it to the bathroom NO but like I stated I woudl like to be able to use it at my house eventually when I get one and would prob like to do a bigger tile than 14". Like my brothers downstairs he did 21x21 and I love them!


----------



## Static Design

I have used that saw on several tile jobs and it's not a bad product for the price, however I do prefer my Felker wet saw over this one.


----------



## Pipesnwires

I bought that saw. Didn't use it for a good while, when I used it to cut a couple small rocks for the kids, I turned it off, when I tried to turn it on it wouldn't start. Ofcourse can't take it back. It has a couple large capacators, may be one of them. I'll have to find time to get it working.

Glad to hear others have had better luck.


----------



## andeeznuts

I may be late but this saw is the amazing. I have had one for 5 years and leave it in my backyard when not being used. It has tons of power. the funny thing is I have seen some of the name brand belt drives and it has to be the same saw...they probably all come out of the same factory just a different sticker gets slapped on them. But I would 100 percent with confidents get this saw...


----------



## BustedKnuckels

I bought this saw with a bigger table in 2005. I have used on 60+ jobs with no problem(most 1200 to 1800 sq ft each).

I do side work for a local tile store and tile setters as well as my own jobs. Sometimes I use their saw other times my own. I have used various saw brands Target,MK,Felker and many others. The Harbor Freight saw is easily in the top half of the better saws. The motor is sufficient for tile, brick, thick travertine.

Any tile saw cuts like a dog with a dull blade or mismatched blade for the given task. Most of the time when I use someones poor performing saw that's the case. I was on a job the other day and witnessed a Target 2.5hp saw with a Baldor motor being stalled cutting brick with a dull blade and too rapid a cut. They killed the belt and the motor cap. 

This saw is too heavy and messy for small job work. Get a smaller saw you can use inside for single bath remodels or back splash work(MK or the like) unless you like to walk a lot between cuts. 

Most of the time the additional cost of a more expensive saw is due to the cont. duty motor and additional cut capacity(height not just length of cut). Most tile jobs don't need 24" diag. rip capacity or more than 3" depth of cut. The quality of cut and saw longevity are not guaranteed by the amount of money you throw into the air. 

My opinion a good saw at a fair price.


----------

